# Banff Rocky Mountain owners - 2017 maintenance fee hike



## barto (Jan 3, 2017)

Just wondering how many others got the newsletter/budget e-mail on Dec. 29th with the new maintenance fee for 2017 of $989.60...

There's a mention of $800,000 in capital expenditures that wipes out the capital reserve, from the looks of it, but no mention of what that $800,000 is going to be spent on.  Did they think we wouldn't want to know?  

The newsletter is just the same generic stuff about selling your timeshare week, etc., although there was also an update to the Bonus Days fees.

I replied to Marla about the $800K and she directed me to the 'right person' (who hasn't replied yet to today's inquiry):

_Shawn Birch, Director of Finance
_
_sbirch@bestofbanff.com_
_
403-762-2642
_
So there's a $175-ish "Replacement Reserve" fee, responsible for the big hike to $989.  

I was disappointed to get this on Dec. 29th with no mention of why it's necessary to spend the whole capital reserve fund.

Anyone else notice this?  I own 3 weeks (just sold one) so this hits fairly hard...  

Bart


----------



## smileyface (Jan 13, 2017)

It's always discouraging to get this news especially right after the Holidays. we purchased TS in Grand Cayman in 2003 thinking this would be a good idea for the family, not knowing what the future global economics would bring. We live in Canada and have seen our dollar drop and recovered from hurricane Ivan when all owners had to chip in an extra 800.00 to help renovate the resort. the cost of airfair has increased over the years while our incomes fell behind the cost of living increase each year. So what we knew in 2003 about owning timeshare has all changed over the years. if you have a Homeowners Association or members group I would take your concerns to them and appeal your maintenance fees. If you get some other folks together and complain about the Fees you may have a better chance at keeping the future fees increase to a minimm. Good Luck!


----------



## barto (Jan 13, 2017)

smileygirl, thanks for the support.  I got out of one other timeshare that was asking for $500 more per year for several years, so I'm no stranger to the idea, unfortunately.  And your story is all too common in the timeshare world.  (or just 'condo' world in general, I suppose)  
I know there's no HOA for this resort, and I don't know of any members group there either, so I thought I'd try here and see if any other BRMR owners were around to at least commiserate with!  

Thanks again & good luck with your timeshare... Grand Cayman looked really nice from our cruise ship stop a few years ago so I could see how one would want to return there every year!

Bart


----------



## smileyface (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi in Alberta! I should mention that one of our timeshare members at the resort put out feelers on the Facebook page of the resort, to see if any owner wanted to talk about the issues relating to their timeshare. Many owners saw the post and responded......so they set up their own page on Facebook. thats how they connect with each other and are able to lobby the resort together. its hard to negotiate when you're all by yourself.  Best wishes, Holly


----------



## barto (Jan 17, 2017)

I actually looked on Facebook first before posting, but I haven't been able to find an owners page yet.  Couldn't see any discussion about it on the resort's page either, but I'll keep digging.  If you happen to find the location of the owner's page, I'd sure appreciate you passing it along - thanks again!

Bart


----------



## spirits (Jan 29, 2017)

Does anyone know the name of the owners group on Facebook?  I looked but could not find them.


----------



## barto (Jan 31, 2017)

spirits said:


> Does anyone know the name of the owners group on Facebook?  I looked but could not find them.



Well, I'm glad I wasn't the *only* one who couldn't find it!


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 29, 2017)

Although I do not own here, my question would be when was the last reserve fund study fund done, which would be a very good indication of what increases would be necessary to keep the reserve fund at a proper level.


----------



## AllanThompson (Aug 17, 2017)

barto said:


> Just wondering how many others got the newsletter/budget e-mail on Dec. 29th with the new maintenance fee for 2017 of $989.60...
> 
> There's a mention of $800,000 in capital expenditures that wipes out the capital reserve, from the looks of it, but no mention of what that $800,000 is going to be spent on.  Did they think we wouldn't want to know?
> 
> ...



I have just returned from BRMR.  I rented out 4 days for which I received almost enough to cover the yearly maintenance fee over VRBO.  I used the remaining three days for myself. I was very glad to see that they are doing lots of upgrades.  The place was looking very dilapidated.  I do feel sympathy for those who own non-peek times which are hopeless to rent out.


----------



## AllanThompson (Aug 17, 2017)

spirits said:


> Does anyone know the name of the owners group on Facebook?  I looked but could not find them.


Is there?  It would be nice.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## AllanThompson (Aug 17, 2017)

smileygirl said:


> lers on the Facebook page of the resort, to see if any owner wanted to talk about the issues relating to their timeshare. Many owners saw the post and responded......so they set up their own page on Facebook. thats how they connect with each other and are able to lobby the resort together. its hard to negotiate when you're all by yourself. Best wis





AllanThompson said:


> Is there?  It would be nice.  Anyone know for sure?



I just found https://www.facebook.com/groups/156728824451484/


----------



## AllanThompson (Aug 17, 2017)

AllanThompson said:


> I just found https://www.facebook.com/groups/156728824451484/


But this is not an owners' group.


----------



## spirits (Aug 17, 2017)

Perhaps one of us could set it up on Facebook (;  I;m going to try so.....look me up in a day or so (;


----------



## spirits (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok.  Started a BRMR group on Facebook (;  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 17, 2017)

Just sent a friend request to join


----------



## spirits (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello everyone.....I have set up a Banff Rocky Mountain Resort owners page on facebook.  Look it up and join if you like. 
Today, Marla, the lady you call to confirm your stay every year, has joined the group.  She would like to be a source of information for any questions that you might have.
I personally like the resort.  I know that we might have some concerns on how the maintenance fee is arrived at....so here is our chance to ask any questions.  Take care.


----------

